# periodic.conf keeps the noise down



## Oko (Oct 30, 2015)

I was wondering if people could kindly share their periodic.conf and periodic.conf.local  files. Namely I fell that mine are not quite right and that daily security and daily run e-mails are for the most part useless. I have carefully gone over Michael Lucas Absolute FreeBSD 2nd edition page 310. I just adjusted one of the servers and I want to see if it is going to be little bit better. What I am really after is the level of the noise comparable to FreeNAS (I am carefully checking their default configuration files). Namely FreeNAS for most part will only e-mail if something is wrong with ZFS pool or if SMART daemon is going nuts due to the potential hardware failure.


```
daily_status_zfs_enable="YES"  # Check ZFS
daily_status_zfs_zpool_list_enable="YES"
daily_status_ntpd_enable="YES"  # Check NTP status

# 800.scrub-zfs
daily_scrub_zfs_enable="YES"
daily_scrub_zfs_pools="tank  storage"  # empty string s
elects all pools
daily_scrub_zfs_default_threshold="15"  # days between scrubs

daily_clean_hoststat_enable="NO"
daily_status_mail_rejects_enable="NO"
daily_status_include_submit_mailq="NO"
daily_submit_queuerun="NO"

daily_status_security_enable="NO"

daily_show_success="NO"
daily_show_info="NO"
daily_show_badconfig="NO"

weekly_show_success="NO"
weekly_show_info="NO"
weekly_show_badconfig="NO"

monthly_show_success="NO"
monthly_show_info="NO"
monthly_show_badconfig="NO"
```
~


----------



## sidetone (Apr 28, 2016)

Mine only has 
	
	



```
daily_rkhunter_update_enable="YES"
daily_rkhunter_update_flags="--update --nocolors"
daily_rkhunter_check_enable="YES"
daily_rkhunter_check_flags="--checkall --skip-keypress --nocolors"
```
I don't understand periodic.conf, but that's only there because it's what was suggested when I installed security/rkhunter.

The rest goes into my crontab file at /var/cron/tabs/root by typing `crontab -e` which uses a different syntax. Here's my partial crontab...

```
@daily portsnap cron
@weekly svnup release
```


----------

